# Guernsey heifer



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I had to share a picture of my girl. She turned a month old last weekend. I think this is the biggest Guernsey calf we've had (husband is feeding her too much I think) but she seems very healthy. Her dad is a Guernsey bull named Grumpy.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

She is super cute! As long as she isn't scouring, she isn't getting too much milk. She looks great!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

What a sweet looking calf...thanks.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

She's beautiful!

We always feed our bottle babies (calves, goats, sheep) more than the recommended amount. They grow much better that way. You do have to be careful and increase the amount gradually to avoid scours.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

She's absolutely gorgeous! I'm so glad I've got my Guernsey girls; otherwise this would be cruel. 

You could still ship her up here. I would take good care of her.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

They are definetly addictive!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I have FIVE now, all about the same age. I'm not sure that I want to milk 5 cows, but I'm going to try 3, anyway. I think I will have a market for that much milk.

I was going to start with 2, but Peaches has stolen the part of my heart that Bella didn't occupy. So now we're up to 3. 

Lord! :sing:


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Speaking of heifers, did anyone go to the Amish dairy auction at Rockville? Bring anyone home?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I stopped by. Sad, sad place. The first thing I saw was a newborn calf reeling around the calf pen. Kycrawler was there. He told me the calf had probably been born in the trailer on the way to the sale; that he'd seen a cow with the afterbirth hanging. Poor calf was still wet. They couldn't put the cow & calf in a box stall somewhere so she could clean it up and give it some colostrum? I saw 2 Brown Swiss cows. One had a swollen leg; the other was wearing a antibiotic leg band. There were a few decent cows, but I didn't stay for the sale.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Oh this is so sad to read.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

It's things like this that give PETA ammunition. Kycrawler had a couple of bred heifers there. I'm sure that they looked like cadillacs up against some of this stock. He vaccinates his cattle and takes good care of them. Maybe he can tell you about the prices.

Afterwards, we stopped by Peachey's, an Amish grocery store. Then, we ate lunch and stopped by the regular Rockville auction barn. There was the prettiest red Longhorn heifer with her really loud (as in color) calf there in a pen of their own. THAT calf wasn't even a newborn. 

My goal for my stock is not to have them go through a dairy sale. I want them to be house cows.

We're working on gentling the girls. They will be taught to lead and have manners. That and papers should stand them in good stead.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Judy, no kidding, gentle and friendly wins over show-stopping looks or color anytime in my book. Bet your sweet new girls will enjoy life at your place


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

I am looking for a guernsey heifer or a guernsey in milk if anyone has one in Texas. They are not easy to find around here.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Miss Kay is in Texas. You might pm her and see where she got hers, or if she'd part with one of her girls. Good luck with that. :hysterical:


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I found it impossible to find in Texas so I gave up and had one shipped down from WI. We will eventually have some to sell but for now, we are keeping the 3 girls we have.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

awwwwww


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

Miss Kay said:


> I found it impossible to find in Texas so I gave up and had one shipped down from WI. We will eventually have some to sell but for now, we are keeping the 3 girls we have.


Miss Kay, I have talked to you before....will pm you.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

She's pretty! Turns out I have a Grumpy girl too. She still has some udder edema since freshening but looks like it is going to be pretty nice.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh, I'd love to see a picture of your grumpy girl. We have a heifer expecting a grumpy calf early October. I know I can't be lucky enough to get another girl but I sure am hoping. I bought 10 straws so I'll be breeding back my cow with it next week. I've used it twice and it took on the first try both times so he must be fertile.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

She is the bred heifer, now mom of a bull calf, shown here:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...093-finally-my-new-guernseys-mult-photos.html.
The picture is not the best as I was looking down on her. I'll post another when her udder edema is gone and I get her up on concrete. She is one of the sweetest animals I've ever been around.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks. She's very pretty. We used to have jersey/Ho cross and the milk was good but there is a no comparison with the personalities. Once you have a Guernsey, you'll never be happy with anything else. They are so sweet and loving. They are easy to train too as we teach ours voice comands such as step up, back, etc. but we could never do that with others.


----------

